# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  TechKit Flower, GlobalLogic Kyiv, Kyiv, Ukraine

## Airicist

Developer - GlobalLogic

Team:

Alexander Ivanov

Anna Dolnyk

Nataliia Gagarina

----------


## Airicist

TechKit Flower - Smart Watering Device

Published on Jun 21, 2016




> Ukrainian team is among Global POC Challenge winners!
> 
> Oleksandr Ivanov, Anna Dolnyk and Nataliia Gagarina from GlobalLogic Kyiv office have developed TechKit Flower, a smart solution for remote plant watering. 
> 
> The device was designed as a vessel base which controls the water supply from a vase filled with water to a flower pot through decorated water pipes. The Flower TechKit is controlled by the user via the mobile application.

----------


## Airicist

"Украинский программист создал «умную» систему полива комнатных растений"

by Олеся Блащук
July 3, 2016

----------

